# Angelsee(n) in Baden-Württemberg BW



## Kiehnle6 (17. September 2010)

Hi Leute,
bin vor kurzem auch zu einem begeisterten Angler geworden, und das schon nach einem Mal angeln 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand aus Baden-Württemberg oder Umgebung gute Angelseen in der Nähe kennt?
Ich hab mich jetzt mal mit Forellen-Bedarf eingedeckt. Ich werde hauptsächlich mit nem Schwimmer angeln, schleppen is nich so mein Ding. 
Hat auch noch jemand ein paar Einsteigertipps für mich?
Werde am Sonntag an nen See gehn, der relativ viel Kraut unter Wasser hat. Kann mir da jemand auch noch n paar Tipps geben?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus 

Gruß Kiehnle6


----------



## Quick-Fish (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelsee(n) in Baden-Württemberg BW*

Schau dir mal die Zielfinger Seen an oder den Illmensee. Sollen beides sehr schöne Gewässer sein.


----------



## Maik81 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Angelsee(n) in Baden-Württemberg BW*

Hi kiehnle6
habe für dich ein buchtip 
das buch ist von robin schäfer und heist angelführer baden-württemberg erschienen im vfg verlag gmbh in stuttgart 
es gibt auch eine adresse www.angelfuerer.eu 
in diesem buch sind über 700 angelmöglichkeiten in baden -wurttemberg beschrieben hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen


----------



## Kiehnle6 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Angelsee(n) in Baden-Württemberg BW*

@Maik: Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich denke ich werde das Buch mal bestellen und mir ein paar Anregungen holen 

Danke auch für die anderen 2 Seen-Tipps, ich werde sie in naher Zukunf "ausprobieren".  

:l:m


----------



## Eisi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angelsee(n) in Baden-Württemberg BW*

wenn du toll angeln möchtest. Dann fahre mal nach Spayer Der Altreihn Ist Super


----------



## Rxbinhx (2. März 2012)

*AW: Angelsee(n) in Baden-Württemberg BW*

Um im Altrhein zu fischen benötigt er allerdings den staatlichen Fischereischein - und so wie ich interpretiere hat er diesen noch nicht


----------



## Damyl (3. März 2012)

*AW: Angelsee(n) in Baden-Württemberg BW*



Robinho schrieb:


> Um im Altrhein zu fischen benötigt er allerdings den staatlichen Fischereischein - und so wie ich interpretiere hat er diesen noch nicht



Den wird er seit damals schon gemacht haben .....hatte ja knapp 1 1/2 Jahre Zeit dazu  #:


----------



## Rxbinhx (5. März 2012)

*AW: Angelsee(n) in Baden-Württemberg BW*



Damyl schrieb:


> Den wird er seit damals schon gemacht haben .....hatte ja knapp 1 1/2 Jahre Zeit dazu  #:



Oh, auf das Datum hatte ich nicht geachtet


----------

